# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  langkettige Omega 3 Fettsäuren

## Gerd´42

Gegenwärtig bin ich im 2. Zyklus DHB und prüfe, *langkettige Omega 3 Fettsäuren/ Fischöl (FÖ)* zu ergänzen. 

Die folgenden Ausführungen sollen mir selbst meine Entscheidung begründen. Vielleicht sind auch andere daran interessiert, auch Nicht-DHBler. Über Hinweise und Ergänzungen würde ich mich sehr freuen,* ganz besonders zu Erfahrungen.* 
*Hat jemand schon Nutzen bemerken können?*. 

Ich konnte die Klugheit dieses Forums nutzen, besonders Rudolfs Sammlungen, Ralfs KISP sowie Marcos Beiträge und anderer. Ich könnte uneingeschränkt glücklich sein, das Forum kennengelernt zu haben, wenn nur der Anlass nicht wäre! 

*1. Zum Nutzen von diesem Fischöl (FÖ):* 

Was spricht gegen FÖ? 
Christian Ligensa´s Therapie verläuft ohne FÖ - siehe auch sein Forum-Beitrag am 10. Dezember 2006, 22:03 Uhr - warum dann also FÖ?- Dr. Leibowitz warnt sogar: _Wir glauben, daß Fischöl aus Wildfisch für Sie sehr_ _gesund_ _ist. Wir sind gegen Fischöl oder Omega-3-Ergänzungsmittel_ - Leibowitz, Bob: Liste empfohlener Vitamine und Nahrungsergänzungen, KISP-Texte, April 2002

War Dr. Leibowitz die erst seit 1999 machbare neue Qualität der Fischöle noch nicht bekannt? 
Sollte die Aussage zur DHB, evtl. bezüglich Blockadezeit und blockadefreie differenziert werden?

Was spricht für FÖ?
Marco´s sehr erfreulicher Therapieverlauf mit Fischöl - siehe auch sein Forum-Beitrag am 19. August 2005

Dr. Myers Verweis auf eine Studie mit mehr als 47.000 Männer 12 Jahre lang: _Während Fischverzehr das allgemeine PCa-Risiko tendenziell reduzierte, war die dramatischste Auswirkung beim Risiko für PCa-Metastasierung zu verzeichnen. Für jede weitere 500mg Dosis Fischöl (durch Fischverzehr) täglich gab es eine Reduktion von 24% für das Risiko, an metastatischem PCa zu erkranken_ - Forum-Beitrag RuStra 30. Jan. 2006Dr. Sears: _Es gibt...zahlreiche klinische Studien, die anzeigen, dass außerordentlich hohe Dosen von langkettigen Omega-3-Fettsäuren nicht nur keine Blutungen verursachen, sondern sich als effektivste Mittel herausgestellt haben, die Zerstörungsprozesse von fortgeschrittenem Krebs umzukehren_. - siehe Forum-Beitrag RuStra 01. Februar 2006

Karstädt sinngemäß: Fischöl verhindert Entzündungen, stabilisiert den Insulinspiegel und reduziert damit die Cortisolproduktion. Das wiederum wirkt gegen Osteoporose bis hin zur Erhöhung der Knochendichte - Karstädt, Uwe: Die 7 Revolutionen der Medizin, 3. Auflage Rowohlt 2006, S. 145

Heller: _Damit scheinen Omega-3-Fettsäuren ein effektives Substrat der Immunonutrion zu sein, mit dem durch einfache Umstellung der Fettsäurezusammensetzung in der Ernährung günstige Effekte bei kritisch Kranken erzielt werden können_ - Heller, Axel: Lässt sich die Immunfunktion durch Omega-3-Fettsäuren verbessern? 16. Symposium Intensivmedizin und Intensivpflege, 23.2.2006, Ausblick

Heller: _Thus, consumtion of omega-3 FA offers a non-toxic way to augment_ _cancer therapy, support chemotherapy and significantly increase life span_
Sebastian Stehr, Axel Heller: Omega-3 fatty acid effects on biochemical indices following cancer surgery, ScienceDirect, Clinica Chimica Acta 373 (2006) 1-8




*2. Zur Dosis:*

Dr. Myers: _Meine beste Schätzung, was zusätzlich guttun könnte, sind 4 bis 6g täglich_ - siehe Forum-Beitrag RuStra 30. Januar 2006 21:08 UhrKarstädt (allerdings zum Thema Herzerkrankungen und in Abhängigkeit vom Quotienten aus Triglyceriden und HDL-Wert): 2,5g bis 7,5g täglich - ebenda, Seite 130, allgemein (also nicht für PCa-Kranke) - S. 258:...Erhaltungsdosis von ca. 2,5g...
Sicherlich ist bei allen mit der Gramm-Angabe 60% - iges FÖ gemeint!?


*3. Produktqualität*

Myers: Die Gesamtmenge an langkettigen Omega-3-Fettsäuren sollten > 60% aller Fettsäuren betragen bei hoher Reinheit, insbesondere bezüglich Quecksilber, PCB und Dioxine - Aus Dr. Eichhorn´s Folien - siehe
www.promann-hamburg.de*4. Preis und Bezugsmöglichkeit*

Gemäß Karstädt: Sinclair Distribution,
www.LL-Euro.com: (Aus Sardinen!?) 90 Tabletten zu je 630mg FÖ, davon 400mg EPA, 200mg DHA, 3 IU Vitamin E zum Preis von 49 Euro (Gramm EPA/DHA zu 0,90 Euro)

Flüssigform _1 Teelöffel täglich, mit 1,8g EPA und 0,9g DHA, 6 Wochen,_ 65 Euro
(Gramm EPA/DHA zu 0,57 Euro)



Günstigste aus Rudolfs Übersicht: Searslab - Kapseln 1000mg mit 60% EPA/DHA je 0,31 bis 0,37 Euro, (Wie konkret zu bestellen?) (Gramm EPA/DHA ca. 0,50 Euro)Spirulife (aus Google): Super Marine Omega 3, Kapsel 1000mg, davon 33% EPA, 22% DHA, 3x150 Kapsel 69,90 Euro (Gramm EPA/DHA zu 0,28 Euro)Dr. Hittich (aus Google): Kapseln (aus Lachs!?) mit 600mg FÖ, davon 300mg EPA und 200mg DHA. Je 90 Kapseln (ab Menge 4x) 29.70 Euro. (Gramm EPA/DHA zu 0,66 Euro)

----------


## RuStra

> Gegenwärtig bin ich im 2. Zyklus DHB und prüfe, *langkettige Omega 3 Fettsäuren/ Fischöl (FÖ)* zu ergänzen. 
> 
> Die folgenden Ausführungen sollen mir selbst meine Entscheidung begründen. Vielleicht sind auch andere daran interessiert, auch Nicht-DHBler. Über Hinweise und Ergänzungen würde ich mich sehr freuen,* ganz besonders zu Erfahrungen.* 
> *Hat jemand schon Nutzen bemerken können?*.


Hallo Gerd,
der Nutzen ist vielfältig und wird auch berichtet, selbst im Rahmen von SHG-Erfahrungen oder auch beim Selbstversuch: Hau Dir mal 3 Wochen lang 5 g rein und sieh, was passiert, ich nehme an, Du wirst was merken.
In der letzten SHG-Sitzung meinte einer, sein Blutdruck sei gesunken und er müsse jetzt keine Pillen mehr nehmen. Mein damaliger Haupt-Eindruck war, dass ich weniger Schlaf brauchte, usw.




> Ich konnte die Klugheit dieses Forums nutzen, besonders Rudolfs Sammlungen, Ralfs KISP sowie Marcos Beiträge und anderer. Ich könnte uneingeschränkt glücklich sein, das Forum kennengelernt zu haben, wenn nur der Anlass nicht wäre! 
> 
> *1. Zum Nutzen von diesem Fischöl (FÖ):* 
> 
> Was spricht gegen FÖ? Christian Ligensa´s Therapie verläuft ohne FÖ - siehe auch sein Forum-Beitrag am 10. Dezember 2006, 22:03 Uhr - warum dann also FÖ?- Dr. Leibowitz warnt sogar: _Wir glauben, daß Fischöl aus Wildfisch für Sie sehr_ _gesund_ _ist. Wir sind gegen Fischöl oder Omega-3-Ergänzungsmittel_ - Leibowitz, Bob: Liste empfohlener Vitamine und Nahrungsergänzungen, KISP-Texte, April 2002
> 
> War Dr. Leibowitz die erst seit 1999 machbare neue Qualität der Fischöle noch nicht bekannt?




Ich kann DocLeibowitz' Vitamin-Liste an einigen Stellen nicht folgen, auch bzgl. Fischöl nicht - aber das macht nichts, weil es völlig ausreicht, an seinen Ausführungen zum COX-2-Hemmer anzusetzen und so kann man den im Raum schwebenden Dissenz, beispielsweise zwischen Leibowitz u. Myers, aufklären. 

Am aktuellsten, indem wir einen Blick in Bonkhoffs neuen Text zu den Markern werfen, denn dort hat er einen Abschnitt über COX-2 aufgenommen, den ich hier wiedergebe:

"COX-2 (Cyclooxygenase-2) ist ein Enzym, das nicht nur bei chronisch entzündlichen
Prozessen, sondern auch bei der Entstehung und Progression des PC eine Rolle spielt.
Klinische Studien zeigen, dass die Expression von COX-2 ein unabhängiger
Prognosefaktor für das PSA Rezidiv nach radikaler Prostatektomie darstellt. In einer
Beobachtungszeit von 62 Monaten sah der COX- 2 Test das Tumorrezidiv mit einer
Sensitivität von 82.4% und einer Spezifität von 81.3% voraus. Der COX- 2 Inhibitor
Celecoxib besitzt antitumorale Eigenschaften in PC- Zelllinien. In der klinischen
Erprobung (Phase II Studie) verzögert Celecoxib das PSA Rezidiv nach externer
Bestrahlung und radikaler Prostatektomie. Alternativ kann die Expression von COX-2
im PC auch die Einnahme von Fischöl vermindert werden."

Der Text ist von Ralf auf die KISP-Seiten gespeichert worden, ich habe ihn unter
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/BonkhoffMarker.doc
abgelegt.

Was sehen wir in diesem COX-2-Abschnitt?
Dass Leibowitz recht hat, auf die Bedeutung der Hemmung des COX-2-Enzyms hinzuweisen. Dass er einen guten Vorschlag macht, indem er empfiehlt, Celebrex zu nehmen (Wirkstoff Celecoxib). Wir haben ja auch im Forum seit Jahr und Tag die Celebrex-Empfehlung und gleichzeitig die Nebenwirkungs-Diskussion.
Dass es aber auch, laut Bonkhoff, anders geht, indem man Fischöl nimmt. Das ist überraschend und  wirft sofort die Frage auf, warum denn überhaupt ein mit Nebenwirkungen behaftetes Medikament nehmen, wenns Fischöl auch tut? Doch bei genauerem Hinsehen merken wir, dass es etwas komplizierter ist.

Wiedermal ist es Barry Sears, der noch eine Menge mehr Infos zum Thema beisteuern kann, schlag nach bei Sears, jedenfalls wenns um Ernährung und speziell Fettstoffwechsel geht. 

1. Die Produktion von Eicosanoiden aus den Fettsäuren der Zellmembran geht vor allem aus von der Arachidonsäure (AA) und der Dihomogammalinolensäure (DGLA), beides Omega-6-Fettsäuren. Aus AA werden pro-, und aus DGLA anti-entzündliche Eicosanoide. Die Enzymfamilien, mit denen das geschieht, sind Cyclooxygenasen (COX), Lipoxygenasen (LOX) usw.
Bei den COX-Enyzmen gibts den COX-1-Weg, da wird DGLA in Prostaglandine vom Typ 1 umgewandelt, während der COX-2-Weg die AA in Prostaglandine vom Typ 2 umwandelt.

2. Wenn COX-2-Enzyme in verstärktem Masse vorhanden sind, dann deshalb, weil sie gebraucht werden. Sie werden gebraucht, weils jede Menge AA gibt. Gibts wenig AA, werden sie weniger gebraucht. Daraus folgt als erste Massnahme für uns, auf das AA-Level zu achten, um den Ausgangsstoff für die Produktion der hässlichen Prostaglandine vom Typ 2 möglichst zu begrenzen. Wie macht man das? Auf 2 Wegen, einmal, indem man direkte AA-Quellen in der Nahrung meidet, zum anderen, indem man die Synthese von AA auf dem Omega-6-Synthese-Weg an der Stelle blockiert, wo aus DGLA die AA gemacht wird. DGLA wird mithilfe des Enzyms Delta-6-Desaturase (D5D) in AA katalysiert, woraus folgt, dass bei Hemmung dieses Enzyms weniger AA synthetisiert werden kann. Was hemmt die D5D? Die Fischöl-Fettsäure Eicosapentaensäure (EPA), Sesamöl und Curcumin. Was fördert die D5D? Insulin.

3. An dieser Stelle wird klar, 
a) welch eminente Bedeutung eine kohlehydratgemässigte Ernährungsweise hat - und sei es nur zur Mässigung des Insulins und
b) wie wichtig die Einnahme von Fischöl, hier vor allem EPA, ist - und sei es nur zur Hemmung der D5D..
Es ist zu vage, wie Ralf gerade schrieb, das Feld der Ernährung als zu weit und unsicher zu bezeichnen, so, als ob wir nicht wirklich schon jede Menge wüssten, was tatsächlich evident ist, auch und gerade im Kampf gg. PK. 

4. Celebrex hemmt COX-2; das ist ok, beinhaltet aber 2 Probleme: 
Zum einen bergen alle COX-2-Hemmer das "schmutzige Geheimnis" (Sears), dass bei Blockung des einen Weges, aus AA Eicosanoide zu machen, möglicherweise der andere Weg dann genommen wird, der LOX-Weg. Daraus aber folgen u.U. noch hässlichere pro-entzündliche Eicosanoide. 
Das zweite Problem sind mögliche Nebenwirkungen - ein Umstand, der z.B. mir bis auf den heutigen Tag verbietet, darauf zurückzugreifen, wg. evtl. Blutungs-Risiko. Klar, Celebrex ist vielleicht nicht so "schlimm" wie Vioxx, aber es handelt sich um die gleiche Medikamenten-Klasse.

5. Es gibt 2 Wege, das Problem der PK-fördernden Prostatglandine vom Typ 2 anzugehen:
a) Den Ausgangsstoff AA reduzieren, dies durch Vermeidung u. D5D-Hemmung, beides eine Ernährungsmassnahme.
b) Die AA so lassen, wie sie ist, dafür aber medikamentös den COX-2-Weg blocken. 
Es ist nicht einzusehen, warum man nicht beides in eins denken können soll. Warum nicht das eine tun, ohne das andere zu lassen? Wer sich vor den Nebenwirkungen eines COX-2-Hemmers nicht scheut, sollte ihn nehmen. Daraus aber zu folgern, die Ernähurungsmassnahmen seien überflüssig, ist nicht zu Ende gedacht, berücksichtigt nicht den biochemischen Zusammenhang der Fettsäure-Umwandlungen. 

6. Eben das habe ich bei Sears gelesen: Er empfiehlt zwar immer und überall seinen Ernährungs- und Fischöl-Supplementierungsweg, sagt aber auch, dass man in der Kombination beider Massnahmen an dieser Stelle sozusagen einen vollständigeren Schutz bekommt. Denn auch wenn man die D5D super hemmt und die direkte Aufnahme von AA in der Nahrung weitgehend vermeidet - natürlich brauchen wir auch die pro-entzündlichen Eicosanoide und es wird immer AA  und COX-2 geben.  Vielleicht kann man es so ausdrücken: Die Ernährungsvariante liefert eine Rundum-Verbesserung, während die Celebrex-Variante gezielt an einer Stelle das Messer ansetzt. 

7. Aus all dem folgt, dass die Einnahme von Fischöl nicht "alternativ", wie Bonkhoff schreibt, zu sehen ist. Beides ergänzt sich prima. Mindestens die Ernährungsmassnahme aber kann wirklich jeder machen.



Noch etwas von Sears bzgl. des Bedenkens von Leibowitz, Fischöl könne Testosteron 
senken:

Am 14.8.2000 antwortete Sears auf folgende Frage:
 "Dear Dr. Sears, Will the Zone help *a male whose testosterone level has dropped dramatically*? Doctors think it may be stress related and say that once the level drops it will never go back to normal.
pappylou "
Kann die Zone-Ernährungsweise einem Mann helfen, dessen Testo-level dramatisch zurückgegangen ist? Ärzte meinen, dass es am Stress liegt und wenn der Pegel einmal runter gegangen ist, wird er nie zu normalen Werten zurückkehren.



Antwort von Sears:
"Dear Pappylou: Two things will push down testosterone levels.
The first is *excess stress*, which increases the production of cortisol. 
The other is *increased fat,* which contains the enzyme that converts testosterone into estradiol.By *reducing your stress and lowering your body fat* (by decreasing insulin), your testosterone levels will increase."


Zwei Dinge bringen den Testo-level runter. 
Ausgedehnter Stress, was zu erhöhter Cortisol-Produktion führt.
Und übermässiges Fett, in dem das Enzym enthalten ist, das Testosteron in Estradiol umwandelt [Aromatase]. 
Indem man den Stress und das Körperfett reduziert (durch Insulin-Absenkung), bringt man den Testosteron-level wieder hoch.

soweit erstmal,
Rudolf

----------


## GottfriedS

Hallo Rudolf & alle,

ich habe mal gehört, die Kapselform wäre der Flüssigform vorzuziehen, da sich die Kapseln erst im Dünndarm öffnen (bessere Resorption), während das Flüssigöl im Magensaft erstmal "obenaufschwimmt" und von der Magensäure oxidiert wird? Ist da was dran, oder ist das ein Verkaufstrick, um die viel teureren Kapseln (pro g EPA) zu verkaufen?

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Gerd,
hier meine persönliche Meinung: 
Zu diesem Thema sind in diesem Thread nahezu alle "Expertenmeinungen" zusammengetragen. Du weißt, "Expertenmeinungen" gelten in der medizinischen Wissenschaft als die am wenigsten belegten wissenschaftlichen Aussagen (die müssen deswegen noch lange nicht falsch sein). Die höchste Stufe wissenschaftlichen Nachweises ist die randomisierte, prospektive Doppelblindstudie. Die gibt es nach meinem Wissen für diesen Nahrungs-Ergänzungszusatz nicht, auch wenn über einige klinische Langzeitstudien zu verschiedenen Ausgangssituationen von Krankheiten berichtet wird. So kann ich Dir nur bestätigen, dass Du das kennst, was wesentliche Experten dazu gesagt haben. Die Entscheidung kann uns trotzdem keiner abnehmen.
Ich selbst esse häufig Fisch. Durch fabrikmäßige Produktionsmaßnahmen hergestellte Zusätze an Omega-3-Fettsäuren nehme ich nicht ein.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## GottfriedS

> Ich selbst esse häufig Fisch. Durch fabrikmäßige Produktionsmaßnahmen hergestellte Zusätze an Omega-3-Fettsäuren nehme ich nicht ein.


Da würde mich mal die genaue Zubereitungsweise und Bezugsquelle interessieren, um die Omega3-Oxidation zu verhindern und das Quecksilber herauszubekommen.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): 
Und wieviel Gramm Fisch (welche Sorte?) man essen muss, um auf 6g EPA pro Tag (unoxidierter Anteil) zu kommen...

Gruss,
Gottfried

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Christian,




> ...Ich selbst esse häufig Fisch...


Wenn es fetter Kaltwasserfisch wie Makrele, Hering oder Lachs ist und dieser zwei bis drei mal wöchentlich gegessen wird, wird das genügen. Wenn aber dazu die falschen Fette, wie gehärtete Margarine und Fritierfette, Butter, die Omega-6-haltigen Pflanzenfette eingenommen werden, wird das evt. nicht ausreichen. Ich bin kein Experte, aber mir reicht mein Wissen für meine gesunde Ernährung, auch die Vitamin-E-Einnahme dazu sollte nicht fehlen.
Mit Fischöl blockieren wir die Produktion schlechter Eicos und vermindern das AA und damit mindern wir die Produktion entzündungsfördernder Gewebehormone aus Omega-6-Fetten. Ich nehme zu meinem bewussten Fischkonsum Fischölkapseln (aus dem Reformhaus) und Leinöl. Mit meinen Fettblutwerten bin ich aber noch nicht so weit wie Rudolph.

Auch für Rheumatiker, die über Schmerzen klagen, Herz-Kreislauferkrankte und Diabetiker, die ihre Ernährung nicht umstellen, habe ich kein Mitleid. Genauso wenig wie mit Rauchern, die kaum mehr einen Hügel hinauflaufen können, mit ihrem reduziertem Lungenvolumen und schon gar nicht mit rauchenden Krebskranken.

----------


## cligensa

Liebe Fischölfans,
ich esse gern Fisch, alle möglichen Sorten. Da hat halt jeder so seine Meinung und seine Vorlieben.
Am Freitag habe ich meine Blutwerte bekommen:
Cholisterin 137 mg/dL
Triglyceride: 99 mg/dL
HDL: 62 mg/dL 
LDL: 55 mg/dL
Meinen 4 km Waldlauf kriege ich noch ganz gut hin, auch wenn ich mit gerunzelter Stirn an mir herunter sehe und gern noch eine kleine Rundung weniger sehen würde. Nach den Feiertagen!
Grüße
Christian

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Christian,

gratuliere zu Deinen vorzüglichen Cholesterin-Blutwerten. Bist Du noch unter HB-Therapie? Diese beeinflusst evt. unsere Cholesterinwerte (habe ich den Eindruck). Meine Ernährungsumstellung scheint das nach geraumer Zeit auszugleichen.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo ... Bist Du noch unter HB-Therapie? ...


Nein, ist er nicht! 




> ... Diese beeinflusst evt. unsere Cholesterinwerte (habe ich den Eindruck). ...


Das ist denkbar. Leider kenne ich meine früheren Cholesterinwerte nicht. Das war für mich kein Thema.

Allerdings sind die Cholesterinwerte auch in hohem Maße genetisch bedingt. Cholestern wird nicht nur mit der Nahrung aufgenommen, vielmehr produziert es der Organismus in mehr oder weniger starkem Maße selbst.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,
das wird so sein, aber die Gene ändern sich wohl nicht, die Therapien auch nicht, der Cholesterinwert verbessert sich kontinuierlich von 310 auf jetzt 216. Meine Messung begann auch erst als ich gelesen habe, dass ein hoher Colesterinwert negativ für den PK ist. 

Für manche sind das vielleicht Spielereien, für mich ist das wichtig. Manche plagen sich mit Knochenschmerzen, ich beschäftige mich lieber mit meinen Blutwerten.

Zur Information, ich nehme Celebrex nur eine pro Tag - du fragtest danach.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Zur Information, ich nehme Celebrex nur eine pro Tag - du fragtest danach.


Und, hast du den Eindruck, dass es sich auf deinen PSA-Verlauf auswirkt?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Christian,
> 
> gratuliere zu Deinen vorzüglichen Cholesterin-Blutwerten. ....


 *Hallo HansiB, der Cristian Ligensa schummelt!*




> Liebe Fischölfans,
> ich esse gern Fisch, alle möglichen Sorten. Da hat halt jeder so seine Meinung und seine Vorlieben.
> Am Freitag habe ich meine Blutwerte bekommen:
> Cholisterin 137 mg/dL
> Triglyceride: 99 mg/dL
> HDL: 62 mg/dL 
> LDL: 55 mg/dL
> Meinen 4 km Waldlauf kriege ich noch ganz gut hin, auch wenn ich mit gerunzelter Stirn an mir herunter sehe und gern noch eine kleine Rundung weniger sehen würde. Nach den Feiertagen!
> Grüße Christian





> ...
> Meine Medikantion täglich:
> *Sortis (Atorvastatin) 60 ng*
> Celebrex (Celecoxib) 2x200mg
> Proscar (Finasterid)
> ASS 100 (Acetylsalicylsäure)
> Selen 200mcg
> Vitamin E 100 IU
> B1 100mg
> ...


Atorvastatin (Sortis®) ist ein Cholesterin-Synthese-Hemmer (CSE-Hemmer). Er hemmt das Enzym HMG-CoA-Reduktase das an der Produktion von LDL-Cholesterin in der Leber beteiligt ist. Dadurch sinkt vor allem der LDL-Spiegel, aber auch die Triglyceride sinken und der HDL erhöht sich.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich habs auch gemerkt, ohne HB siehts immer beser aus.

----------

